# Cruze acceleration problem (Code P011 Found)



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello guys, 

I have a 2012 cruze which was working fine until i had the car for full wash including the engine compartment & now my car has problems in acceleration. I see a yellow light on dash, wish looks like a tap, i had it checked with the car repair shop & he pulled out a P011 code.

He said that the 2 sensors have stopped working, which affects system performance due to car wash, & water getting into them.
Can u guys tell me the approx cost for changing the sensors?

My car is limping too much can manage to go on 86 mph. Is it safe to drive the car now?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your engine compartment fuse box. I bet water got in there.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

You're missing a digit in the code in the original post. It should be Pxxxx.

OBD-II Check Engine Light Trouble Codes


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes it showed P0011 & i have given my car to GM service center. Its been a day & i haven't received any call yet. Its sad that my weekends are scrwed bcause of this problem. I rented a car but its till tomorrow.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I also suspect water intrusion......don't blame the shop or the car for that one.....the electrical boxes are marked with a pictograph showing they are not to be sprayed with water.

Good luck and report back.

Rob


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I thought P0011 was a camshaft timing issue.

Code P0011 "A" Camshaft Position - Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance (Bank 1)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I thought P0011 was a camshaft timing issue.
> 
> Code P0011 "A" Camshaft Position - Timing Over-Advanced or System Performance (Bank 1)


The second "potential" cause is electrical.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok so i called the service center yesterday & he said that i might get my car by tomorrow i.e Saturday, He also mentioned that the parts which failed to work will be replaced free of cost, the sensors i suppose, But don't know abt the brakes.

OMG this is 3rd time im gonna change the brake pads & stuff, If Corvette breaks are world class why is cruze brakes a failure. Might be coz of my driving but, it shouldn't fail very often.

Does any of u face similiar brake issues? Frequent brake problems?


----------

